# haydz lets chat!!!



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

hey haydz wassup?


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

cmon haydz get ya butt on here


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

hhhhaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyddzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

cmon haydz i wanna talk!!


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

talk


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

talk


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

talk


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

haydz talk


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk haydz talk


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

haydzlpoppppppp


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

add me every1!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [email protected]


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 7, 2006)

Perhaps you might like to try a pm?


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

im dying!!!


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

dying of not having a damn python!!!!


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

i wanna get a.....................................


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

COASTAL HATCHIE!!!


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

nah no pmzzz


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

- - - > tebzzzzz &lt; - - -


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

100th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 7, 2006)

good idea olive they can PM each other or talk to each other on msn since he just posted his hotmail addres


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 7, 2006)

what olivehydra said.
cheers.


----------



## Haydz (Apr 7, 2006)

HI TEBZ


----------



## Haydz (Apr 7, 2006)

tebz im gonna a few things weird things so i become a yearling


----------



## Haydz (Apr 7, 2006)

oh i love aami


----------



## Haydz (Apr 7, 2006)

i have a weird dog!!


----------



## Haydz (Apr 7, 2006)

my name is bob


----------



## Haydz (Apr 7, 2006)

i a snake and tryin to grow up


----------



## Haydz (Apr 7, 2006)

my is a yearling


----------



## Haydz (Apr 7, 2006)

bob bob bob


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

still a juvy poor haydz


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

gooo haydz


----------



## Haydz (Apr 7, 2006)

a python


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 7, 2006)

Tebz & Haydz, you are abusing this forum and this site. If you do not curb your behaviour here which is annoying to other members your posts and maybe your accounts will be deleted.
Calm down and use the site as it is intended to be used or suffer the consequences.


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

sorry mate ill stop now!! very sorry for annoying people regards tebz


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 7, 2006)

> sorry mate ill stop now!! very sorry for annoying people regards tebz



No worries mate, just remember if you wanna fool around with a mate use email or MSN etc. Don't waste everyone elses time  No hard feelings, just enjoy the site in the way it was intended


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

yeh
so do u think i should get a coastal carpet hatchie or a yearling??


----------



## Hickson (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe they could spend some time reading the site's Forum Rules at http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=500



Hix


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe you add in the rules that sniffing paint before making posts won't be tolerated.


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 7, 2006)

> yeh
> so do u think i should get a coastal carpet hatchie or a yearling??
> 
> _________________
> ...


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

shutup


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

sorry if i annoyed u!!!


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

very very sorry


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 7, 2006)

stop stealing the oxygen!!!!!


----------



## staffsrule (Apr 7, 2006)

So very well said inthegrass.


----------



## yommy (Apr 7, 2006)

can a mod delete this crude???

And if they become repeat offenders delete them too!


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

hey i said i was sorry yommy


----------



## Hickson (Apr 7, 2006)

Afro is a mod. And he doesn't take crap from misbehaving newbies. Neither do the other mods for that matter.

:roll:

Hix


----------



## yommy (Apr 7, 2006)

enough said. 
But used the site they way it was designed - there is a wealth of knowledge to be gained here with good people who are willing to share it. Herp on.........and use the force young jedi


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 7, 2006)

The warning has been given. We do excercise a little leniency for children on this site and they know that any more of this rubbish will get them suspended or banned permanently. so let's just see how they behave for a while gentlemen? If any members see any unwarranted posts in any of the forums on this site from either of these two members just let me know and I will take the appropriate action. Thank you all.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 8, 2006)

The term for this is flooding. This is a discussion forum not a chat room.

As from now, Tebz and Haydz you are restricted to a maximum of 10 posts per day. Perhaps this will encourage you to put a little more thought into your posts before clicking on that submit button.
If you exceed 10 posts in one day then your account will automatically be suspended. This restriction is in place until otherwise notified.


----------



## peterescue (Apr 8, 2006)

We can do that, wow, I have a lot to learn. What about resetting post counts?


----------

